# Think Defence Blog's Top 20 Brit War Flicks



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2013)

The Think Defence blog is running a regular feature these days flogging its fave 20 Brit war films - starting at #20, _"The Heroes of Telemark"_.  This, from the review:


> .... Watch it because
> 
> Although it adds some artistic licence, the bulk of it is true, which makes it bloody amazing ....



Enjoy!


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2014)

Bumped with the blog's #1 Brit movie pick:   Zulu!

Here's the blog's Top 20 list.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Jan 2014)

I wish I had seen this list at the beginning of my leave, there are some films there I had forgotten about and now want to watch.


----------

